# Which Celebrity Have You Been Told You Kind of Resemble?



## Beezer (Oct 7, 2022)

I get Kurt Russel once every now and then...the senior version...not so much the younger version.

You?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 7, 2022)

Quasimodo


----------



## Gaer (Oct 7, 2022)

Hm-m-m-m.
"Sally Field"  said a guy who went steady with her in high school, that I used to date.
"Alexis Smith"  My late husband said she and I had the same demeanor, same movements.
"Natalie Wood" said a few people.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 7, 2022)

Reba McEntire in both our younger days though I didn't poof my hair up as high as she did hers except to play a prank on a friend once. I did my hair (lots! of AquaNet hair spray) and makeup like hers and he really thought I was her for a minute or so until I started laughing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)

Someone said Sally Struthers and when I told a friend that many years later she said I was much prettier...


----------



## Jamala (Oct 7, 2022)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 7, 2022)

My brother said I looked like Valerie Bertinelli.  I think it was my hair mostly, same long hair and curl.
This was when I was in my late 30s.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 7, 2022)

If you'd like to cartoonize yourself, imagetocartoon.com is a good place to start. That's what I did in the opening statement. It only takes seconds to upload and cartoon your picture.

https://imagetocartoon.com/


----------



## Nathan (Oct 7, 2022)

Georage Clooney.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2022)

I haven't been compared to any that I know of.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2022)

My neighbor said that I reminded him of Marulu Henner (from Taxi), and his wife agreed.  But it was mostly my hair color and style at the time, I'm nowhere near as attractive as Marilu...and that's the truth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> My neighbor said that I reminded him of Marulu Henner (from Taxi), and his wife agreed.  But it was mostly my hair color and style at the time, I'm nowhere near as attractive as Marilu...and that's the truth.


I bet you are prettier than her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I bet you are prettier than her.


You're sweet Ruthanne, but nope.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't been compared to any that I know of.


Same here; can't really imagine what that'd be like.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're sweet Ruthanne, but nope.


We all are beautiful in our own way, don't cut yourself short.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 7, 2022)

Here's George Cloo....er...Nathan!

(Hope he doesn't mind I did this. Just having a bit of fun. )


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2022)

As a child they said I looked like Hayley Mills.
As a teen, they said I resembled Jane Fonda
As an adult, they said Jill Clayburgh


----------



## mrstime (Oct 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't been compared to any that I know of.


Neither have I and sure won't happen now that I am 83 this month.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)

Shirley MacLaine's legs (one person) and...


John Lennon during this phase (a few)!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Shirley MacLaine's legs (one person) and...
> View attachment 243561
> 
> John Lennon during this phase (a few)!
> ...


John Lennon was good looking. Feminized, I bet you're great looking.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> John Lennon was good looking. Feminized, I bet you're great looking.


It was mostly the hair and glasses.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't been compared to any that I know of.


Me either neither. But everyone thinks they know me from somewhere else. "Are you SURE you've never been to Cornwall?"


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 7, 2022)

When I was young, they used to call me "Patty Duke."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> We all are beautiful in our own way, don't cut yourself short.


Okay, I'll agree with that.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2022)

Which Celebrity Have You Been Told You Kind of Resemble?​
Jerimiah Johnson

go figure


----------



## ohioboy (Oct 7, 2022)

Captain Kangaroo!


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 7, 2022)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 7, 2022)

In my younger days, I was told I looked like Jim Croce and Frank Zappa and once, Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 7, 2022)

I was told I looked like country music singer Gretchen Wilson.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 8, 2022)

I have never seen the resemblance but I have been told I look a lot like Dan Haggerty by quite a few.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 8, 2022)

Anthony Hopkins, I have been told he looks like me. Especially from those at work, who took to fearing me. Perhaps I have been blessed in this way you see, for there are not many people who have troubled me. The man that was born with that stern look, but inside there is his own sense of comedy. The man who does his own thing in his own way and cares the less of what others may say.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

When I was younger I was always getting told I looked like Clodagh Rogers...


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Oct 8, 2022)

The Invisible Man.


----------



## Jace (Oct 8, 2022)

When younger, Meredith Baxter(Birney)


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 8, 2022)

This singer, in her earlier days.  
When I first started playing guitar, some said my voice was indistinguishable from hers, too.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 8, 2022)

Long ago and in my 20's and 30's I very much looked like a younger Dolores Hart, so I was told, I would agree.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 8, 2022)

Years ago, when I was still in the Navy, I was flying from San Diego to Seattle. Midway in the flight, one of the attendants stopped by my seat and told me that she had just seen the movie "The Blue Max" and that she thought I looked  like George Peppard.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2022)

A female version of Fred Flinstone.


----------



## IKE (Oct 8, 2022)

Although I think I was much prettier than him but with me being tall, lean and deadpan I was called Lurch from the Adam's Family now and then when  growing up.


----------



## Bella (Oct 8, 2022)

Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 8, 2022)

Boris Karloff!  Just kidding


----------



## charry (Oct 8, 2022)

Im told   I’m like Faye Dunaway


----------



## DGM (Oct 8, 2022)

For years I was a ringer for Richard Dreyfess.


----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 8, 2022)

The Fonz.  Must be the jacket.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 9, 2022)

I forgot one.  For the past 20 years small children (most frequently adorable little girls) have asked me if I am Santa Claus.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2022)

Bella said:


> Elizabeth Taylor.


My Mom swore my sister looked exactly like Elizabeth Taylor. I don't think I resemble any celebrity.


----------



## Bella (Oct 9, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My Mom swore my sister looked exactly like *Elizabeth Taylor*. I don't think I resemble any celebrity.


_I _don't think I resemble Elizabeth Taylor.  We have features in common but so do a lot of other people. I'd rather just be thought of as resembling myself.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2022)

Gee, so no one looks like Margaret Hamilton or Steve Buscemi?  Everyone here is gorgeous?


----------



## Jules (Oct 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Gee, so no one looks like *Margaret Hamilton* or Steve Buscemi?  Everyone here is gorgeous?


I didn’t know who she was.  From the bridge of the nose upwards, I looked like her in my teens/20s.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Hamilton_(software_engineer)


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2022)

This is the Margaret Hamilton I was thinking of:


----------



## Jules (Oct 9, 2022)

Pepper said:


> This is the Margaret Hamilton I was thinking of:
> 
> View attachment 243799




LOL.  That’s not the one who showed up in my google search.  TG, I’ll deny looking like this one.  Well, maybe on some mornings.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 19, 2022)

When I was around 17/18  I got a Poodle Cut hairdo and was said to be the 'spitting image' of liz taylor
here she is with poodle cut


this is me now..still gorgeous


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 20, 2022)

When I was younger and wore glasses with my waist length hair, some claimed I looked like:


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> This singer, in her earlier days.
> When I first started playing guitar, some said my voice was indistinguishable from hers, too.
> View attachment 243642


Well, if you can sing one of her best songs - "Diamonds & Rust," ya got it!


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, if you can sing one of her best songs - "Diamonds & Rust," ya got it!


I don't think I could do it these days... but it's nice to remember.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 23, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I don't think I could do it these days... but it's nice to remember.


How about, _The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down_?


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 24, 2022)

Saying "celebrity" is a stretch, but in High School and College I was told I looked like Tom Netherton from The Lawrence Welk Show.  I wasn't nearly as spiritual as he was.   The first two pics are from my Senior year in High School.  The third is of Tom Netherton.

(And that was my girlfriend of 3 years in High School.)


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 24, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Saying "celebrity" is a stretch, but in High School and College I was told I looked like Tom Netherton from The Lawrence Welk Show.  I wasn't nearly as spiritual as he was.   The first two pics are from my Senior year in High School.  The third is of Tom Netherton.
> 
> (And that was my girlfriend of 3 years in High School.)
> 
> ...


Cute picture.
And, omg you sure do resemble him!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 24, 2022)

Was told I resembled Gallagher, and Goofy, so I hit them with a sledge-o-matic. Ahh, yup, yup, I did.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 25, 2022)

There was a Palomino who had his own tv show during 1960s some say we share a similar image.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2022)

Sorry Mr. Ed. You beat me to it.

Mr. Ed…


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 25, 2022)

I can’t say I’ve ever been compared.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 25, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Which Celebrity Have You Been Told You Kind of Resemble?​
> Jerimiah Johnson
> 
> go figure


Hmmm, who'd have guessed?


----------

